# vnode read/write operation info



## justint (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey,

I'm working with a stackable filesystem and I would like to capture read/write information as users make read/write accesses to the filesystem.

In which function, or generally where, can I get access to the number of bytes being read/written and from/to which block # in the inode. Also, is there a struct that contains this information?

Thanks!


----------



## DanThemManWithThePlan (Feb 25, 2010)

Ah.. ECS150 treating you well I see. Having an issue finding the block number. 

Holler if you figure that one out.


----------



## GPF (Feb 26, 2010)

Try studying the cryptfs port for freebsd, you can also find cryptfs' implementation papers if you google-search.

FiST generated filesystems should also prove an interesting read, refer to the following link for a quick start guide
http://www.bsdcan.org/2004/papers/fs_pseudo_stack.pdf

Happy hacking!


----------

